# How to buy clipless pedals/shoes?



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

The more money I invest in my bike i am getting closer to purchasing clipless pedals and shoes.

So would it be appropriate to take your bike to the store of your choice so you can get the pedals/shoes of your choice?

Also i am looking more towards mountain bike type shoes to pair with my bike.
Shimano M089 Mountain Bike Shoes - Men's - REI.com

Because i can get the cleat recessed.


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

You can certainly purchase shoes and pedals without taking your bike to the shop if I am understanding your question. My experience is that it might be worth it to get some assistance with cleat set up if you do not know what you are doing. Getting that right is important for your fit and comfort. Your seat height may need to change etc., so getting some help might be beneficial for you.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

pittcanna said:


> The more money I invest in my bike i am getting closer to purchasing clipless pedals and shoes.
> 
> So would it be appropriate to take your bike to the store of your choice so you can get the pedals/shoes of your choice?
> 
> ...



I don't see a need to take your bike to the store unless you want them to install the pedals and assist with set-up. It is important to be able the try on the shoes and ensure a good fit. You may want to try a couple of different brands to find the one that fits you foot best. You can certainly use mountain bike pedals and shoes on a road bike but that would not be the best choive unless you are walking a lot or perhaps communiting


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I wouldn't think a shop would allow test rides on your bike with pedals and shoes but I could be wrong. Ask them if they will and if they say no there's certainly no point in bringing the bike uness you want them installed for you you.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Don't get mtn bike and road bike pedals mixed up. Mtn bike pedals have cleats with two holes. Road cleats typically have three holes. So you can't mount a road bike cleat in a mtn bike shoe and vice versa. Mtn bike shoes have a cavity in the sole for the cleat that is recessed. Road bike shoes do not. 

Mtn bike pedals are a good choice IMO. They're double sided which makes them easy to clip into. Walking around is easier. I use them on two of my road bikes. 

It's hard shopping for shoes, because most stores only stock a couple of brands. You pay more for carbon soles, which I think are worth it because they are so stiff. A pair of shoes will last you a really long time, so don't go too cheap on them. You kind of have to try some on and see what feels good. They shouldn't be tight. I like Shimano because they come in wide sizes and I have a wide foot. I used to ride Carnacs for that reason. 

As far as pedals go, I like the Time ATAC pedals. Shimano SPD pedals are good too. The XT version is reasonable.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I do a lot of riding in MTB type pedals and shoes, especially around town. As long as the shoes have a nice stiff sole you'll be fine. My Garneau, Mavic, and Gaerne MTB shoes have all been good for many thousands of miles of riding.

The easiest pedals to use IMO are Crank Brothers eggbeaters. They are not as well suited if you are doing a lot of wet weather riding because of poor seals, so my second choice would be Shimano SPD's.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

Do you have the tools/skills to swap pedals and install the cleats? 

Did the shop, where you bought the bike, do a fit of you? If so, it's not a terrible idea to bring the bike with you to buy pedals. Pedals will have an impact on fit - albeit a slight one. Most shops include the cleat placement/installation as part of the fit. 

Cleat placement is somewhat important. The rotation is one consideration, e.g. are you duck/pigeon-toed? Neutral? And the fore/aft is another consideration. This one impacts where your foot (and knee) are relative to the spindle... and the load on your calves...

Not trying to scare/overcomplicate. Most people do their own cleats and pedals... after they've been fitted. Come on guys, admit... you've got little Sharpie marks on the bottoms of your shoes ;-)


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

My method is to mark the center of the big toe joint on the side of the shoe and then transfer that straight across to mark the center line of the cleat (with mtb cleats). The idea being to get the cleat under the ball of the foot. Since my feet are 1/2 a size different there's almost a 1/4" difference in cleat position on my shoes. And yet I've survived.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

> Most people do their own cleats and pedals... after they've been fitted. Come on guys, admit... you've got little Sharpie marks on the bottoms of your shoes ;-)


Of course I do, though I've never "been fitted" at least not by anyone but my own self. But I've been at this for >40 years (clipless pedals for >20) so I kind of have it figured out.

But most of the advice here is good. If you've never ridden clipless pedals, cleat placement is something you might want some help with, so having a shop help with that makes sense. If you buy both the pedals and the shoes at a shop, most will help with the setup, including cleat angle and saddle height adjustment, if necessary. Might charge a few bucks; might be worth it. After that, you can handle it yourself, most likely.


----------



## jfaas (Jan 31, 2014)

MTB pedals will or should all perform roughly the same. You stomp on the pedal and it clicks in. Make sure you try shoes from multiple manufacturers. I can't stand the fit of Shimano. My riding buddies had Sidi. I ended up with Giro. Don't buy shoes mail order, unless you are replacing an exact model and size. As others said, get help installing the cleats, it is complicated.


----------



## Mandeville (Oct 18, 2014)

pmf said:


> It's hard shopping for shoes, because most stores only stock a couple of brands. You pay more for carbon soles, which I think are worth it because they are so stiff. A pair of shoes will last you a really long time, so don't go too cheap on them. You kind of have to try some on and see what feels good. They shouldn't be tight. I like Shimano because they come in wide sizes and I have a wide foot. I used to ride Carnacs for that reason.


I strongly agree. Not only due to the limited brand inventory but they are even more limited in the sizes of shoes by brands, especially for the small or large foot. Most of their inventory is in the middle or "average" range.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

pmf said:


> Mtn bike pedals have cleats with two holes. Road cleats typically have three holes. So you can't mount a road bike cleat in a mtn bike shoe and vice versa.


Some "road" shoes come with the ability to use two hole OR three hole cleats particularly some Shimano models. I bought a pair of Shimano road shoes and use SPD cleats on them. Very nice shoes, but I still occasionally use my old Sidi "mtn" shoes if I'm going to walk around much.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

pittcanna said:


> The more money I invest in my bike i am getting closer to purchasing clipless pedals and shoes.
> 
> So would it be appropriate to take your bike to the store of your choice so you can get the pedals/shoes of your choice?
> 
> ...


I bought the m088 from REI, coincidently. I had been out of the clips for a year and a half due to injury. They have been a great shoe -- your version is better. REI lets you return anything, no questions asked, so it is a good risk. They are absolutely fine for road biking. Don't let anyone give you any **** about that.


----------

